# wanting to adopt



## sharron harrison (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi I am wanting to adopt possibly two kittens from same litter, I have adopted in the past from the cats protection league and was a very rewarding and happy time. only set out to adopt one but well how can you resist when your daughter say, s Or mum he can, t leave his brother he will miss him" Ha! That was 14yrs ago, sadly now they have past and I would love to have some more my place just is not the same? I live in a very small town in the countryside next to woodlands have huge garden where I have my workshop framing pictures/prints and miss the company of my feline friends. I live in North Lincolnshire 3 miles from the Humberbridge Hull is over the otherside but I would be happy to travel need be thankyou sharron.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues good luck

LINCS ARK ANIMAL WELFARE
Registered Charity number: 1146290
Based in Boston, Lincs.
A small, self-funded charity operating in the mid to south Lincolnshire area rescuing and rehoming cats, kittens and other small animals. Everyone involved with the group is an unpaid volunteer with a love of animals, and all funding goes directly to the care of the animals. Each year over 170 cats, kittens and other small animals are helped. Please note, anyone wanting to adopt a Lincs Ark animal must first have a home visit.
contact us for more information.
Tel: 07960 182728 / 07814 926710
Website: Lincs Ark | Homepage
Email: [email protected]

NORTH EAST LINCS. ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity number: 1055233
Founded in 1996 to help with the welfare of animals in North and North East Lincolnshire. The rescue is made up entirely of volunteers with many years of experience in the rescue and rehoming of animals especially cats and other small animals.
Tel: 01472 314012
Email: [email protected]
Website: nelincsanimalrescue

BURTON-UPON-STATHER CAT RESCUE
Based in North Lincolnshire
This new cat rescue near S****horpe, rescues cats and kittens, who are then cared for in foster homes before being rehomed. All cats and kittens who are old enough will be neutered and all prospective homes are checked.
Tel: 01724-720225, 01724-721722 or 01724 720189
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]

SECOND CHANCE CAT RESCUE
Based in Keelby, near Grimsby, Lincs. Rehoming mostly in North East Lincs.
Second Chance Cat Rescue is made up entirely of volunteers based in and around N. Lincolnshire & N.E. Lincolnshire etc, with many years experience in the rescue, protection, and homing of cats and kittens. They believe all cats and kittens that for one reason or another have lost their homes deserve a second chance to live a normal loving life with someone like YOU and they aim to give every cat or kitten they rescue this SECOND CHANCE.
Tel: 01469 561000
Email: [email protected]
Website: Cats and Kittens need Protection :: Second Chance Cat Rescue

CATS IN CRISIS
Registered Charity number: 1150145
Taking in abandoned and unwanted cats and kittens. Cats are fostered throughout Lincolnshire, with the aim of rehoming them after any necessary veterinary treatment has been given. All their cats are flea/mite treated, wormed, microchiiped and neutered (if over 6 months) before rehoming. Please visit their website, it is kept up to date with their cats and news and events.
Tel: 01522 522311 / 07944 982079
Email: [email protected]
Website: Cats in Crisis

RSPCA - LINCOLNSHIRE EAST
Registered Charity no: 507301
Re-homing unwanted / abused domestic animals in need of loving homes in the east Lincolnshire area. Also helping those on benefits to pay vet bills.
Postal Address: PO Box 189, Boston, PE21 1BB.
Tel: 07967 565367 or 01526 833977
Website: www.rspca-lincseast.org.uk
Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999 (24 hours),

LIFE FOR CATS
Based in Grantham, on the Nottinghamshire / Lincolnshire border.
Rehoming of rescue Bengal and Savannah cats and kittens. All their cats are neutered. The majority are alsovaccinated and microchipped prior to adoption.
Tel: 01400 282637

WEST YORKSHIRE PERSIAN CAT RESCUE
Based near Wakefield, West Yorkshire.
Rehoming Persian cats and kittens in the Yorkshire, Lincolnshire, Derbyshire and Nottingham areas.
All cats are neutered and vaccinated, and home checks are carried out prior to rehoming.
Tel: 01924 826 149

WELL SMALL ANIMAL RESCUE
Covering: Cambridgeshire and Lincolnshire.
A small, non profit, non-destruct shelter set up and run to help rescue and rehome unwanted and abandoned animals. All animals are neutered before rehoming (those too young must be neutered as part of the adoption agreement).
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.wellsmallanimalrescue.co.uk

TEENY TINY CAT RESCUE
Based in Grimsby.
Taking in local strays, and finding them suitable, loving homes. Giving advice and educating people on good animal care and animal rights. All cats will be neutered before leaving the rescue, and those too young will be followed up when of age.
Tel: 07856 556 118
Email: [email protected]

HOLLIES ANIMAL RE-HOMING TRUST (H.A.R.T)
Hollies Animal Re-homing Trust (HART) is a charity operating primarily in the North Kesteven area of Lincolnshire. Their aim is to find forever homes for unwanted or abandoned animals. They will never see an animal put to sleep unless it has no chance of having any quality of life. Prospective homes are checked for suitability, both for the benefit of the new owners, and for the animals; follow up checks after adoption take place to make sure the animals are settling in to their new homes. All animals are neutered.
Shelter address: 5 King John Street, Sleaford, Lincolnshire, NG34 7QH.
Tel: 01526 890098 or 07014 246494
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.holliesanimals.org

BRAMCOTE ANIMAL RESCUE
Rescuing and rehoming animals in Nottingham, Derbyshire & Lincolnshire since 1984. On average they care for around 15 dogs, 20 cats, 100 rabbits and 40 guinea pigs. Prospective homes are checked for suitability, both for the benefit of the new owners, and for the animals. So, if you are seeking a new pet, please give them a call. They operate a non destruction policy.
Rescue Centre: 6 Ashtree Square, off Town Street, Bramcote Village, near Beeston, Nottingham.
Tel: 01159 220286 (Please telephone between 10am and 4pm, our opening hours)
Mobile: 07778 352541
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bramcote-rescue.co.uk

LINCOLN CAT CARE
Registered Charity no: 1114359
Rescue and rehoming of domestic cats and kittens within an approx 30 mile radius of Lincoln, plus rehoming and treating strays & ferals. Advice given on all aspects of cat welfare.
Lost & Found Register: (Cats only) Tel: 01522 306195
Support Shop: 84a High Street, Lincoln
Tel: 01522 306195
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.lincolncatcare.com

THE LINCOLNSHIRE TRUST FOR CATS
Registered Charity No: 1089896
Taking in and rehoming both farm and domestic cats. You can support the work of the trust by becoming a Friend of the Trust, by sponsoring a cat, by visiting their Support Shop or by making a donation, all details appear on their website, linked below. The Trust would love to hear from you if you can offer a loving, lifetime home to a cat.
Support Shop: 9 Queen Street, Market Rasen, Lincolnshire (Mon - Sat, 10am - 4pm, Tel: 01673 849339)
Headquarters Address: The Hedgerows, Mill Lane, Osgodby, Lincolnshire, LN8 3TB
Tel: 01673 844628
Fax: 01673 844628
Website: www.lincolnshiretrustforcats.co.uk

THE ARK ANIMAL RESCUE & RETIREMENT HOME
A non-destruct rescue and rehoming shelter for cats, dogs and small furries. Cats are neutered prior to rehoming, and for those that are too young, neutering is part of the adoption agreement. If adopters cannot keep the cat at any point in the future for whatever reason, it is to be returned to the Ark. Cats can live at the shelter for life if they cannot be rehomed.
Shelter Address: Donna Nook Road, North Somercotes, Lincolnshire, LN11 7NX. (Open daily 12 - 3pm)
Tel: 01507 358140 (office hours)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.arkanimalrescue.co.uk

MOULTON CHAPEL CAT SHELTER
Registered Charity: 1071749
They are a registered independent shelter, rescuing cats and kittens and re-homing them in the South Holland district of Lincolnshire for over 20 years. They rely on the generosity of the public through donations to maintain the shelter and are always in need of items to sell at fundraising events. The cats are always grateful of any food donated.
Shelter Address: Oxcroft Bank, Moulton Chapel, Spalding, Lincolnshire, PE12 0XT
Tel: 01406 380520 (Contact during office hours only, visitors welcome seven days a week)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.moultonchapelcatshelter.org

CATS PROTECTION - LINCOLN
The Lincoln branch of Cats Protection was set up in in 2013. Before they can begin rescuing and rehoming needy cats in Lincoln, they need to raise enough funds to support the costs of feeding and looking after cats in care, and also meet vet expenses.
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cats.org.uk/lincoln
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

RSPCA - LINCOLNSHIRE MID & LINCOLN (LINCOLN ANIMAL WELFARE CENTRE)
Registered Charity no: 224482
Covering Mid Lincoln, Lincoln City and surrounding villages, and Gainsborough. Cats are cared for with foster mums until a home is found - there are 50+ cats available at any one time, plus around 10 dogs, and many rabbits / various small furries (guinea pigs, gerbils, mice etc).
Volunteers: More volunteers are urgently needed - visit their website linked below for details.
Animal Centre: St Mark's Church Hall, St Mark's Street, Lincoln, Lincolnshire, LN5 7BA.
Please Note: Shelter currently full, and unable to take further cats in. Please only contact if you are offering a home.
Tel: 01522 544862 (9.30am - 1.30pm Monday - Friday)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.rspca-lincoln.org.uk
Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999 (24 hours)

RSPCA - LINCOLNSHIRE NORTH EAST
Registered Charity no: 223679
Tel: 01472 290080 (Monday - Saturday, 9am - 3pm)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.rspca.org.uk/local/lincolnshire-north-east-branch/
Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999 (24 hours), or for advice visit

BROOKENBY CAT AND RABBIT RESCUE
Rehoming in and around Grimsby and Lincoln.
Taking in abandoned and unwanted cats and kittens. Cats are cared for in their shelter. All their cats are blood tested, neutered, vaccinated, micro chipped and up to date with frontline and wormers. Their rabbits are also neutered and vacinated. Any kittens that are rehomed are also offered free neutering once old enough. They work closely along side the local branch of the RSPCA and homechecks are done for all cats before being rehomed.
Tel: 07818 066819
Email: [email protected]

SPOTTY DOG CAT RESCUE
All cats and kittens are treated for internal and external parasites, vaccinated against cat flu and feline infectious enteritus. All cats from 6mths old are neutered, and adult cats that have been free ranging are bloodtested for Felv. All cats and kittens 12weeks to 10yrs leave the rescue with 4 weeks free Petplan insurance.
Rehoming Centre: Lucksbridge Farm, South Drove, Spalding Common, Lincs, PE11 3ED
Tel: 01775 630323
Mobile Tel: 07771 991559
Email: [email protected]

PJ CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124532
Based in Long Sutton, Lincolnshire
Rescue of abandoned cats and kittens. Providing foster homes and then finding permanent homes. Helping people on limited incomes with vet fees, providing advice and assistance to the general public. Raising awareness of the need to neuter cats and kittens as well as the need for proper veterinary treatment.
Support Shop: 1 - 3 High Street, Long Sutton, Lincolnshire, PE12 9DB
Tel: 01406 258221 / 01406 365485 or 07899 992973
Email: [email protected]

INGLESIDE SHELTER
Registered Charity number: 1065097
Ingleside specialises in nursing injured cats back to health, and rehabilitating them to caring homes, but are only able to assist within the local area. They care for feral, ex-farm cats and older cats - all those that other rescues are unable to take in. Help is offered to elderly people who go into hospital and have a cat in need, or where an owner has died. Local farm and feral communities benefits from their neutering scheme. As an independent charity they rely on donations,sponsorship and revenue raised through open days and events. Please contact them if you would like to help or if you can offer a loving home to a cat.
Shelter Address: Ingleside Shelter, 46 Barehams Lane, Quadring, Lincolnshire, PE11 4PX
Tel: 01775 822223
Email: [email protected]

NINE LIVES CAT RESCUE & BOARDING
Rescuing and rehoming cats, all of whom are spayed prior to rehoming.
Shelter Address: "Java", Church Lane, North Killingholme, North Lincs. DN40 3JJ
Tel: 01469 540266
Mobile: 07881 666514

CAT WELFARE (BOSTON & DISTRICT)
Boston, Lincs ~ registered charity no. 1091594
Rescuing and rehoming stray and unwanted cats for over 30 years. Kittens are easily re-homed but older cats, especially those with problems can stay in the rescue for a long time until a suitable loving home is found, so for our un-homable friends we have a dedicated fosterer who gives her home and garden over to these cats for the rest of their lives. If you are able to offer a loving home to a cat, particularly an adult or oldr cat, please contact as below.
Tel: 01205 480484
Fax: 01205 480652

WOOLSTHORPE BY BELVOIR CAT RESCUE
Based in Woolsthorpe (by Belvoir), Lincs, covering Lincs. and Cambs.
Rescuing and rehoming unwanted cats and kittens, and also caring for older and terminally ill cats. The rescue also cares for other small domestic animals such as rabbits.
Tel: 01476 870125

CAT RESCUE, THE FELINE FRIENDLY SHELTER
Based in Boston, Lincs.
Tel: 01205 460764

SKEGNESS ANIMAL RESCUE
Based in Spilsby, Lincs.
Tel: 01754 85646


----------



## sharron harrison (Jan 11, 2015)

Thankyou so much for taking the time sharron


----------



## sharron harrison (Jan 11, 2015)

Thankyou so much for taking the time sharron


----------

